# TLS encryption error



## avin (May 24, 2018)

Hello,
I configured Comodo SSL on Squirrel mail using TLS option for outgoing mail server usring apache24.

Incoming mail server SSL configuration is working good, but outgoing is not working.

errors on log file:

```
May 16 11:28:48 mail dovecot: pop3-login: Login: user=<batbayar.nyamdavaa>, method=PLAIN, rip=192.168.100.79, lip=192.168.10.19, mpid=87506, TLS, session=<u/YlUUpsVs7AqGRP>
May 16 11:28:48 mail dovecot: pop3(batbayar.nyamdavaa): Disconnected: Logged out top=0/0, retr=0/0, del=0/641, size=130763559
May 16 11:28:48 mail sm-mta-in[87507]: NOQUEUE: connect from [192.168.100.79]
May 16 11:28:48 mail sm-mta-in[87507]: AUTH: available mech=SCRAM-SHA-1 DIGEST-MD5 OTP CRAM-MD5 NTLM LOGIN PLAIN ANONYMOUS, allowed mech=PLAIN LOGIN
May 16 11:28:48 mail sm-mta-in[87507]: w4G3Smog087507: Milter: no active filter
May 16 11:28:48 mail sm-mta-in[87507]: w4G3Smog087507: [192.168.100.79] did not issue MAIL/EXPN/VRFY/ETRN during connection to MSA
```
==

Would you like to help us that How can I configure it?
Thank you


----------



## SirDice (May 24, 2018)

The bit of log you posted doesn't have messages about outgoing mail. So we can't tell you why your _outgoing_ mail isn't working. At least not based on the information you provided.


----------



## avin (May 24, 2018)

all right


----------



## avin (May 24, 2018)

it's no way to check by only log files


----------



## avin (May 24, 2018)

am a beginner but followed a link for mail server installing and configuring on a hyper-v vm. It's working real time. Just brilliant. but some configs are changing every year kk.


----------

